
Shackleton’s Antarctica in colour, 1915 - ctingom
http://www.howtobearetronaut.com/2011/02/shackletons-antarctica-in-colour-1915/
======
jackfoxy
_South_ is one of the greatest true-to-life adventure stories ever written. I
heard a few years back some famous underwater explorer was contemplating
diving to the wreck of the _Endurance_. Hurley left behind a number of glass
plate negatives, which still may be salvageable, supposedly.

------
plusbryan
I'm not sure if I would choose to showcase an expedition to Antarctica in 1915
in _color_.

~~~
Qz
Pithy, but when you look at the pictures it's totally worth it.

------
rue
Excellent images. For anyone even remotely interested in the topic, the film
“South”, <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0198559/>, is comprised of hauntingly
awesome actual video footage of the ill-fated 1914-1916 voyage. I believe
there's also an enhanced version of the material (with re-enactments &c.) but
I haven't seen that one.

------
gchucky
Their server's taking a beating it seems, but Google Cache has it -
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YOhLK7I...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YOhLK7Il4_cJ:www.howtobearetronaut.com/2011/02/shackletons-
antarctica-in-
colour-1915/+http://www.howtobearetronaut.com/2011/02/shackletons-antarctica-
in-colour-1915/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com)

------
yolesaber
These are eerily beautiful. Any idea where I could find hi-res versions?

~~~
wazoox
Make yourself a favor and buy the book. It's full of wonderful photos, and the
story is unbelievable. For a complete tour, also read "The worst journey in
the world" about 1911 Scott's expedition (available on gutenberg.org for
free).

~~~
lsb
Which book?

~~~
iujyhfgtrtgyhju
The pictures - [http://www.amazon.com/Endurance-Shackletons-Legendary-
Antarc...](http://www.amazon.com/Endurance-Shackletons-Legendary-Antarctic-
Expedition/dp/0375404031/ref=pd_sim_b_3)

The story - [http://www.amazon.com/Endurance-Shackletons-Incredible-
Alfre...](http://www.amazon.com/Endurance-Shackletons-Incredible-Alfred-
Lansing/dp/078670621X/ref=pd_sim_b_1)

Including the rather sad postscript that most of the men that survived this
adventure died in the trenches in WWI

